# 1st year with the captain



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Brought my little buddy home a year ago today. Was about 6 months after we lost our gsd Mandy. She was a beautiful solid black and was a big part of our family. We picked him out or more like he picked my wife weeks earlier. We had a real hard time not telling our girls. We said we were going shopping and left to get him, about 90 minutes each way. When we got him home I hid out back with January and she gave them a gift bag with a little collar and leash. They were kind of confused and I kinda just walked in the room with him. It took a few minutes for them to realize what I was holding. Shannon my oldest started to cry and weve been family ever since. 


One with Shannon


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy 1st year anniversary with your family! You've made Mandy proud!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy First anniversary to you Bear and family.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a beauty!!!! Happy Anniversary!!!


----------

